# 4th Of July



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## kvt (Jul 4, 2016)

I like those.
Fact is my daughter has my tags.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 4, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1176044119107639
			








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1183767151668669
			




pittiful


----------



## cathead (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks like we all live in the state of Confusion!


----------



## kvt (Jul 4, 2016)

That is pitiful.   Also saw something today about immigrants not even having to learn English now.


----------



## Reeltor (Jul 4, 2016)

deleted

I got a little too political and thought better of it.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 4, 2016)

_I did not start this tread to be political. Please keep it that way._
_ It was just a way to thank the vets who made this country free._
_*G*_


----------



## Bamban (Jul 4, 2016)

grumpygator said:


> _I did not start this tread to be political. Please keep it that way._
> _ It was just a way to thank the vets who made this country free._
> _*G*_



Thank you. 

Here are the veterans in my family, from Bataan to Korea to Vietnam to the 1st Gulf War

Father - US Army 22 years
Oldest brother - US Army 22 years
2nd oldest brother - USAF 23 years
3rd oldest brother -US Army 30 years
Younger sister - USAF 24 years
Yours truly - USAF 6 years


----------

